# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیر حضوری

## aidinrezayi

سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم: من سوم هستم بنظرتون خوبه سال بعد رو غیر حضوری وردارم بعضی ها میگن خوبه بعضی ها هم میگن به درد نمیخوره نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## mika

از یه نظر فرصتت برای خوندن کنکور بیشتر میشه 
از یه نظر دیگه شاید از فضای کلاس که دور میشی زیاد به درس نپردازی و... 
و شاید اگه پسر باشی و بصورت داوطلب آزاد شرکت کنی سربازی مشکل پیدا میکنی
توضیحات تکمیلی سربازی رو از پلیس +10 بپرسید

----------

